# [RISOLTO] problemi con yaboot e yaboot-static (IBM pSeries)

## Alessandro

Ciao a tutti,

sto provando ad installare la versione 2008.0 di Gentoo su una workstation IBM rs/6000 44P Model 170, che rispetto alla configurazione classica ha due hard disk in più e 1 GByte di RAM (materiale recuperato da altre workstation IBM).

Seguendo la guida di installazione in italiano, non ho avuto particolari problemi, ma arrivato all'installazione del boot loader (che nel mio caso può essere solo yaboot-static come indicato dalla guida) non posso andare avanti perchè il comando emerge --update yaboot-static non installa il boot loader in quanto risulta mascherato per "missing keyword".

Potete aiutarmi per favore?

Riporto di seguito l'output del comando emerge --info. Grazie!   :Smile: 

```
Portage 2.1.4.4 (default/linux/powerpc/ppc64/2008.0/32bit-userland, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.24-gentoo-r3-ibm ppc64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.24-gentoo-r3-ibm ppc64 POWER3 (630+)

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 21 Nov 2008 01:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.6.3, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="ppc"

CBUILD="powerpc-unknown-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-mcpu=power3 -O3 -pipe"

CHOST="powerpc-unknown-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-mcpu=power3 -O3 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl alsa avahi bash-completion berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dga directfb dri emacs esd fbcon firefox fltk fortran ftp gcc64 gdbm gif gnome gnutls gpm gtkhtml hal hddtemp iconv idn imlib ipv6 isdnlog jpeg lame lash libgda libnotify matrox midi mmap mp3 mplayer mudflap ncurses networkmanager nls nptl nptlonly opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png ppc pppd python readline reflection samba sasl sdl session spl ssl startup-notification sysfs tcpd threads unicode vnc xemacs xml xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="aoa aoa-fabric-layout aoa-onyx aoa-soundbus aoa-soundbus-i2s aoa-tas aoa-toonie powermac usb-audio via82xx" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint mach64 mga nv r128 radeon savage tdfx trident voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Last edited by Alessandro on Tue Dec 23, 2008 9:09 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## djinnZ

per smascherarlo ti basta un banale 

```
echo "sys-boot/yaboot-static **" >> /etc/portage/packages.keywords
```

 quanto alle ragioni di tale mascheramento... boh, sarà che è un pacchetto non più mantenuto ...

 *Alessandro wrote:*   

> IBM rs/6000

 quanti ricordi  :Crying or Very sad:  ; le belle bestiemmie con l'rm-cobol che non voleva saperne di funzionare, quella bella line printer a forma di gabinetto portatile che funzionava sempre a testa sua (di *****) ...  :Twisted Evil:  personalmente gli darei fuoco ma SYSTEM deve tornare

----------

## Alessandro

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> per smascherarlo ti basta un banale 
> 
> ```
> echo "sys-boot/yaboot-static **" >> /etc/portage/packages.keywords
> ```
> ...

 

Devo sostituire agli ** il numero di versione o copio letteralmente la stringa che mi hai fornito?

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  *Alessandro wrote:*   IBM rs/6000 quanti ricordi  ; le belle bestiemmie con l'rm-cobol che non voleva saperne di funzionare...  personalmente gli darei fuoco ma SYSTEM deve tornare

 

Io per ora le uniche imprecazioni le ho tirate contro l'assemblaggio (così indistruttibile che si fa fatica a smontarlo!!) e la VGA G450 che impedisce l'installazione di OpenSuse   :Very Happy: 

Grazie del tuo aiuto!

----------

## djinnZ

letteralmente, ** è l'equivalente di ~arch per "missing keywords" (se poi vuo usare la versione "sys-boot/yaboot-static-x.x.x.x **")

Si vede che non hai mai avuto a che fare con digital/ncr (lamiera in acciaio da 3mm almeno per i case, spesso tagliente, dove poteva bastare una vite ce ne sono quattro più rivetto o quelle odiose chiusure a clip etc.) o con la perversione degli incastri di certi mac (se sai dove mettere le mani si smontano in un niente senza cacciavite ma se non sei pratico... ci vuole un mese di studio).

----------

## Alessandro

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> letteralmente, ** è l'equivalente di ~arch per "missing keywords" (se poi vuo usare la versione "sys-boot/yaboot-static-x.x.x.x **")

 

 :Crying or Very sad:  purtroppo la situazione non è cambiata  :Crying or Very sad: 

Ho fatto come hai detto (ho prima dovuto creare la directory portage sotto etc) ma l'esito è sempre:

```

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "sys-boot/yaboot-static" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- sys-boot/yaboot-static-1.3.14 (masked by: missing keyword)

```

Considerando poi che sono un neofita di Linux, non so davvero che fare...

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Si vede che non hai mai avuto a che fare con digital/ncr (lamiera in acciaio da 3mm almeno per i case, spesso tagliente, dove poteva bastare una vite ce ne sono quattro più rivetto o quelle odiose chiusure a clip etc.) o con la perversione degli incastri di certi mac (se sai dove mettere le mani si smontano in un niente senza cacciavite ma se non sei pratico... ci vuole un mese di studio).

 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## djinnZ

c'è qualcosa che non va, la dir /etc/portage deve esserci il file package.keywords no, sicuro che hai scelto giusta architettura (ppc64, non funziona su niente altro) e profilo (eselect profile list per vedere quali sono disponibili) ?

----------

## Alessandro

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> c'è qualcosa che non va, la dir /etc/portage deve esserci il file package.keywords no, sicuro che hai scelto giusta architettura e profilo (eselect profile list per vedere quali sono disponibili) ?

 

Ti riporto di seguito l'output di eselect profile list: il profilo selezionato immagino sia quello con l'asterisco, che dovrebbe essere quello corretto.

```

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default-linux/ppc/ppc32/2006.1

  [2]   default-linux/ppc/ppc32/2007.0

  [3]   default-linux/ppc/ppc32/2007.0/desktop

  [4]   default-linux/ppc/ppc32/2007.0/G3

  [5]   default-linux/ppc/ppc32/2007.0/G3/Pegasos

  [6]   default-linux/ppc/ppc32/2007.0/G4

  [7]   default-linux/ppc/ppc32/2007.0/G4/Pegasos

  [8]   default-linux/ppc/ppc32/2007.0/desktop/G3

  [9]   default-linux/ppc/ppc32/2007.0/desktop/G3/Pegasos

  [10]   default-linux/ppc/ppc32/2007.0/desktop/G4

  [11]   default-linux/ppc/ppc32/2007.0/desktop/G4/Pegasos

  [12]   default-linux/ppc/ppc64/2007.0/32bit-userland

  [13]   hardened/ppc

  [14]   selinux/2007.0/ppc

  [15]   default/linux/powerpc/ppc32/2008.0

  [16]   default/linux/powerpc/ppc32/2008.0/desktop

  [17]   default/linux/powerpc/ppc32/2008.0/developer

  [18]   default/linux/powerpc/ppc32/2008.0/server

  [19]   default/linux/powerpc/ppc64/2008.0/32bit-userland *

  [20]   default/linux/powerpc/ppc64/2008.0/32bit-userland/desktop

  [21]   default/linux/powerpc/ppc64/2008.0/32bit-userland/developer

  [22]   default/linux/powerpc/ppc64/2008.0/32bit-userland/server

  [23]   hardened/linux/powerpc/ppc32

```

----------

## djinnZ

Non so cosa dirti, ho dato uno sguardo veloce all'ebuild e l'unica cosa strana è quel KEYWORDS="-* ppc64" (ovvero dovrebbe essere stabile per te e non installabile per tutti gli altri).

Creati un overlay locale ed edita yaboot-static o prova ad usare il profilo [12] (che è quello vecchio, se funziona è il caso di aprire un bug).

----------

## Alessandro

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Non so cosa dirti, ho dato uno sguardo veloce all'ebuild e l'unica cosa strana è quel KEYWORDS="-* ppc64" (ovvero dovrebbe essere stabile per te e non installabile per tutti gli altri).
> 
> Creati un overlay locale ed edita yaboot-static o prova ad usare il profilo [12] (che è quello vecchio, se funziona è il caso di aprire un bug).

 

Dato il mio stato di noob, mi potresti dire come fare per "creare un overlay locale ed editare yaboot-static" oppure "usare il profilo 12".

Scusa l'ignoranza   :Embarassed: 

Grazie

----------

## djinnZ

```
eselect profile set 12
```

 e vedi se è un problema di profilo (ed in tal caso apri direttamente un bug), se sei a digiuno di gentoo non è assolutamente il caso di parlare di overlay e modifiche agli ebuild, dovresti prima andarti a vedere nel dettaglio come funziona portage.

Se non ti è troppo complicato riporta l'output di emerge --info (in particolare ACCEPTKEYWORD)

----------

## Alessandro

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> eselect profile set 12
> ```
> ...

 

Ciao,

scusa la tarda risposta.

Ho nel frattempo scoperto che avendo io installato un kernel 64bit con userland 32 bit, pur trattandosi di hardware IBM, devo usare yaboot e non yaboot-static. In effetti il sistema si avvia e yaboot parte, ma si ferma sul prompt "boot:" e premendo invio ricevo il seguente errore:

OF CSP0:-1,/vmlinux: Unable to open file, Invalid device

Inoltre, premendo il tasto tab mi viene riproposto il prompt "boot:" senza che sia visualizzato alcuna immagine valida...

Ho configurato manualmente yaboot: yabootconfig segnala infatti un errore (impossibilità di raccogliere informazioni necessarie) al termine del processo.

Dopo aver compilato il file yaboot.conf, ho eseguito il comando mkofboot e quindi ho verificato che l'output del comando dd if=/dev/sdb1 count=10 | grep ELF sia lo stesso di quello di handbook.

Ti riporto di seguito i miei file fstab e yaboot.conf.

Grazie dell'aiuto!

fstab

```

/dev/sdb1      /boot         ext3      noauto         0 2

/dev/sdb3      /            jfs      defaults,noatime      0 1

/dev/sdb2      none         swap      sw            0 0

/dev/sda1      /mnt/hdisk1   xfs      defaults,noatime      0 2

/dev/sdc1      /mnt/hdisk3   xfs      defaults,noatime      0 2

/dev/cdrom     /mnt/cdrom   auto      noauto,ro         0 0

#/dev/fd0      /mnt/floppy   auto      noauto         0 0

shm            /dev/shm      tmpfs   nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0

```

yaboot.conf

```

boot=/dev/sdb1

device=/pci@fef00000/scsi@c,1/@5: <- stringa ottenuta da ofpath /dev/sdb

partition=1

delay=10

default=linux

timeout=10

install=/usr/lib/yaboot/yaboot

image=/boot/gentoo-sources-2.6.26-r2

   label=linux

   root=/dev/sdb3

   read-only

```

----------

## Alessandro

Ho corretto il mio post precedente ed integrato alcune informazioni     :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Alessandro

Ho risolto il problema: effettivamente, avendo installato un kernel a 64 bit con userland 32 bit su IBM hardware devo comunque usare yaboot (e non yaboot static).

Il fatto è che sembra che yaboot non veda le partizioni JFS: infatti, cambiando il filesystem della partizione di root da JFS a a ext3, ora yaboot vede l'immagine del kernel e mi permette di avviare il sistema.

Grazie comunque dell'aiuto!   :Smile: 

----------

## djinnZ

cambia il titolo (devi solo modificare il primo messaggio) in "yaboot-static mascherato su 2008.0 PPC [risolto]" o "yaboot o yaboot-static su PPC [risolto]" se non ci entra o qualcosa del genere

----------

